
Show HN: Meet Transcript – Record Google Meet Caption & Screenshot to Google Doc - thapr
https://thanesh.dev/meet-transcript
======
thapr
Hi all,

I build a chrome extension that transcribes your Google Meet session into
Google Doc.

Feedback is appreciated!

[https://thanesh.dev/meet-transcript](https://thanesh.dev/meet-transcript)

------
profchaos69
Open source?

